# SGTP First Shoot of the Year: Saturday, January 14



## Jake Allen (Dec 16, 2016)

Ya'll come on down. Saturday, January 14, 2017
We will get started by 8 am, and shoot all day if you want.

Also, our Fund Raiser Shoot will be held February 11 this year.

What is it?

SGTP, aka South Georgia Traditional Archery

A group of Traditional Archers, Flint Knappers, Primitive Skills Folks, Bow Makers, Cooks, Hunters, Gatherers and just plain Good Folks.

If you want to make a self bow, come on down for personal instruction, encouragement and help. Bring a stave if you have one.
Arrow making advice, shooting advice, good place for that.
How to break a rock? Flint knapping going on too.
Some of the best folks there are.

This month there will be a demo making bow string/string maker's was. Made from a mixture of beeswax and other ingredients. Take home a cake of it for free.

The shoot is held in the woods of the beautiful Poole Plantation in Ellaville, Ga.

There will be have 20 targets or more, set in a challenging, but fun course and trail. HatchetDan in charge.

Fees are right for the fun.

$5 for members
$10.00 for non members
Shoot all day at that price. 
First time visitors shoot for FREE!

We'll have a lunch available for a $5.00 donation.

Y'all join us if you can. We look forward to it.

154 Poole Rd
Ellaville, Ga. 31806
229.938.0269 (text or call)
404.960.9115 (text or call)
Attached Images


----------



## dpoole (Dec 18, 2016)

Getting close


----------



## robert carter (Dec 18, 2016)

Great bunch of Rednecks to hang out with.  Always have fun when I go. RC


----------



## dpoole (Dec 27, 2016)

Dan Spires will be doing a demo on how to make a sinew bowstring also.


----------



## RPM (Dec 29, 2016)

Hope to make the 14th and bring some stuff for the fund raiser.


----------



## RPM (Jan 6, 2017)

How are things shaping up for the fund raiser?


----------



## dpoole (Jan 7, 2017)

RPM said:


> How are things shaping up for the fund raiser?



Fund raiser will be in Feburary this year. We have several items hope to have a few more. Last year the club purchased a new ban saw, closed in a corner room to store staves and targets in, purchased a few new targets with the funds raised. Hope to have a good turn out in Feb.Also we now have a wood heater in place under the roof in case of bad weather where we cant use the fire barrel.  First come gets to stand closest to heater.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 9, 2017)

24 targets set on the course. Dan says now is a good time to come. The leaves are off the trees and bushes and you can almost see the targets.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 10, 2017)

If I can get my truck running I am going to try and make it down.


----------



## RPM (Jan 10, 2017)

Donnie,
I'm finishing up a pocket quiver for the fund raiser.  Just remember "Primitive" is in the name.

I've got the youth side quiver I brought down before.  Ended up bringing the scene from the front down and around the back. 

We have some jewelry pieces I made: earrings, bracelet, necklace and some kids necklaces. 
Dan, you're responsible for this.  You gave me that beautiful mahogany obsidian arrowhead you made.  When my wife saw it, she thought I should make a necklace for her with it.  Of course, it couldn't stop with that once it was finished.  

Donnie, could you send me your address in case I need to mail them.  My wife should be getting out of the hospital in a day or so, complication from a complication of her MS.  She is doing much better.

Should be a great time.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 10, 2017)

Sure hope your bride recovers quickly RPM. She is a sweet lady.
Hope to see you soon.


----------



## RPM (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks Barry.  I'll be sure to pass along you're regards.


----------



## dpoole (Jan 10, 2017)

RPM said:


> Donnie,
> I'm finishing up a pocket quiver for the fund raiser.  Just remember "Primitive" is in the name.
> 
> I've got the youth side quiver I brought down before.  Ended up bringing the scene from the front down and around the back.
> ...



154 poole rd Ellaville ga 31806


----------



## RPM (Jan 11, 2017)

Barry, she'll be coming home today.  Thanks again.

Donnie, thanks for the address.


----------

